# Tornado? Tufão? Furacão?



## Angelstorm (21 Out 2006 às 13:47)

Dada a grande confusão dos midia, que foi identificarem o fenómeno atmosférico observado no dia 18 de Outubro (tornado), fiz uma pequena pesquisa, para esclarecimento do que são tornados, furacões, tufões, ciclones.


*O QUE É TORNADO?*
Tornado pode ser definido de maneira geral com sendo um fenomeno natural no qual uma coluna de ar gira violentamente entre uma nuvem convectiva e a superfície da Terra. É a mais destrutiva de todas as tempestades na escala de classificação dos fenômenos atmosféricos. Pode ocorrer em qualquer parte do mundo, desde que existam condições favoráveis, entretanto observa-se com uma maior freqüência nos Estados Unidos numa área confinada entre as Montanhas Rochosas (a oeste) e os Montes Apalaches (a leste).

Os tornados podem ser medidos pela *escala Fujita*, que é a escala que mede a intensidade dos tornados, baptizada com este nome em homenagem ao falecido cientista de tornados, Dr. Ted Fujita da Universidade de Chicago.

Os tornados são medidos pela quantia de estrago que eles causam, e não pelo seu tamanho físico. Também é importante lembrar-se de que o tamanho de um tornado não é necessariamente uma indicação de sua ferocidade. Tornados grandes podem ser fracos, e tornados pequenos podem ser violentos.

*Escala Fujita*

A escala Fujita vai de F0 (Fujita-0 abreviado) até F6 (Fujita-6 abreviado):

* *Tornado F0*: Velocidades de vento inferiores a 117 km/h. Normalmente causam poucos danos.

* *Tornado F1*: Velocidades de vento entre 117 e 180 km/h. Até mesmo estes tornados podem levantar telhas e mover carros em movimento para fora da estrada. Trailers podem ser tombados e barracos podem desmoronar.

* *Tornado F2*: Velocidades de vento entre 182 e 252 km/h. Os telhados de algumas casas começarão a levantar e os trailers/casas móveis que estiverem no caminho do tornado serão demolidos. Este tornado também pode soprar vagões de trem para fora de seus trilhos.

* *Tornado F3*: Velocidades de vento entre 253 e 333 km/h. Árvores pesadas serão levantadas com raiz e tudo, e paredes e telhados de edifícios sólidos serão arrancados como palitos de fósforos. Isto é um tornado severo.

* *Tornado F4*: Velocidades de vento entre 334 e 419 km/h. Motores de trens e caminhões de 40 toneladas serão arremessados como brinquedos. Haverá devastação total.

* *Tornado F5*: Velocidades de vento entre 420 e 511 km/h. Tornados com esta intensidade destroem tudo em seu caminho. Os carros são arremessados como pedras para centenas de metros, e edifícios inteiros podem ser levantados do chão. A força é semelhante à de uma bomba atômica.

* *Tornado F6*: Velocidade acima de 511 Km/h este tipo de tornado era considerado apenas em simulações (chamado de Tornado Inconcebivel)foi possivelmente registrado em 1999, no chamado Tornado de Oklahoma onde a velocidade do vento chegou bem perto dos 533 Km/h (320 Mph).




Mas o que é um furacão? O que é um ciclone? Um tufão? Um tornado? Todo o furacão é um ciclone. No Hemisfério Sul, os ciclones giram no sentido do relógio, o sentido horário. No Hemisfério Norte, eles giram em sentido anti-horário.

Mas se todo furacão é ciclone, nem todo ciclone é furacão. Para ser chamado de furacão, o ciclone precisa de se formar no oceano atlântico, próximo à Linha do Equador, região de clima mais quente. Quando se forma longe dessas áreas, em águas frias, ele é chamado de ciclone extratropical.

E um tufão? Tufão é um ciclone tropical, como os furacões, mas ele tem esse nome se ocorrer no pacifico ocidental, mais concretamente no mar da China. Isto quer dizer que nunca se vai ouvir falar de um furacão na China ou de um tufão nas caraibas.

E o que é um tornado? Furacões podem gerar tornados, mas o contrário não acontece. *Furacões são fenômenos enormes, que só podem ser vistos de cima, por satélites, porque têm centenas de quilômetros de diâmetro*.

Já *os maiores tornados têm, no máximo, dois quilômetros, e podem ser vistos em terra*, porque têm o formato característico de funil. Quando esse funil toca o chão, ganha o nome de tornado. Quando toca uma superfície de água, ele chama-se tromba d'água.

A intensidade dos furacões é medida por uma escala chamada Saffir-Simpson. O Katrina, para falar do mais mediático, atingiu o grau máximo nessa escala: cinco.

Outra curiosidade sobre os furacões e tempestades tropicais é a origem dos nomes. O primeiro fenomeno do ano ganha obrigatoriamente um nome que começa com a letra "A". E os nomes são, alternadamente, masculinos e femininos. Por exemplo, dDepois do furacão Katrina, houve a tempestade tropical Lee, masculino.

Se alguém quiser acrescescentar alguma coisa, ou fazer alguma correcção. faça o favor...


----------



## joao matias (21 Out 2006 às 15:10)

Concordo com tudo o que disseste mas relativamente aos ciclones girarem no sentido horário e os furacões no sentido anti-horário no hemísferio norte, este ano foi uma excessão, ou seja, designações de furacões deslocaram-se no sentido horário.
   Seria a designação de furacão que estava mal dáda ou houve de facto fenomenos pouco comuns, designados furacões que tomaram rotas menos prováveis mais especificamente no atlantico nordeste?


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 15:21)

Muito bem Angelstorm, já tinha lido esta explicação na net, mas sempre é bom recordá-la!


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2006 às 15:57)

Uma nota ao nome dos furacões no Atlântico Norte. 

Enquanto se mantiver como Depressão Tropical não é batizada com o referido nome, sendo antes identificada por um número sequencial. O nome só é atribuído quando a perturbação tropical passa para Tempestade Tropical. 

Quando a lista dos nomes se esgota, recorre-se a às letras do alfabeto grego. Esta situação aconteceu na temporada dos furacões de 2005/2006 que utilizou as 6 primeiras letras do alfabeto grego.


----------



## Minho (21 Out 2006 às 16:10)

E para acabar nada como ilustrar um tornado e um furacão:

Tornado 






Furacão (Katrina em pleno Golfo do México - imagem de satelite)


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 18:20)

Minho disse:


> E para acabar nada como ilustrar um tornado e um furacão:
> 
> Tornado
> 
> ...



Melhor explicação do que estas imagens nao há...


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2006 às 21:11)

joao matias disse:


> Concordo com tudo o que disseste mas relativamente aos ciclones girarem no sentido horário e os furacões no sentido anti-horário no hemísferio norte, este ano foi uma excessão, ou seja, designações de furacões deslocaram-se no sentido horário.
> Seria a designação de furacão que estava mal dáda ou houve de facto fenomenos pouco comuns, designados furacões que tomaram rotas menos prováveis mais especificamente no atlantico nordeste?



Há algum registo de um Furacão ou depressão no hemisfério norte com um giro no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio  ?


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 21:56)

joao matias disse:


> Concordo com tudo o que disseste mas relativamente aos ciclones girarem no sentido horário e os furacões no sentido anti-horário no hemísferio norte, este ano foi uma excessão, ou seja, designações de furacões deslocaram-se no sentido horário.
> Seria a designação de furacão que estava mal dáda ou houve de facto fenomenos pouco comuns, designados furacões que tomaram rotas menos prováveis mais especificamente no atlantico nordeste?



Este ano não foi excessão, porque no Hemisfério Norte a circulação dos ventos num furacão é sempre anti-horaria, porque a circulação que nos referimos é à rotação sobre si próprio.
Quanto ao trajecto, esse foi mais irregular do que o habitual com deslocação mais para Leste devido à predominância dos ventos de Oeste mais fortes.
Situações como as deste ano, não são assim tão invulgares comparando várias décadas.
Os ventos no Hem. Norte quando circulam no sentido horário criam os anti-ciclones!


----------



## Zoelae (21 Out 2006 às 22:08)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Este ano não foi excessão, porque no Hemisfério Norte a circulação dos ventos num furacão é sempre anti-horaria, porque a circulação que nos referimos é à rotação sobre si próprio.
> Quanto ao trajecto, esse foi mais irregular do que o habitual com deslocação mais para Leste devido à predominância dos ventos de Oeste mais fortes.
> Situações como as deste ano, não são assim tão invulgares comparando várias décadas.
> Os ventos no Hem. Norte quando circulam no sentido horário criam os anti-ciclones!





Exato RogPacheco, não podemos confundir o sentido dos ventos nos vórtice de um ciclone, com o trajecto k este leva!


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Out 2006 às 22:08)

A lei física que lhe dá o sentido chama-se Força de Coriolis.  
Ou seja desde o furacão até à água que se escoa num ralo de um lavatório, tudo gira no sentido anti-horário no H. Norte e sentido horário no H. Sul.  
Isto dáva-se na geografia do 11º ou 12º ano? Já não me recordo.


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2006 às 22:19)

kimcarvalho disse:


> A lei física que lhe dá o sentido chama-se Força de Coriolis.
> Ou seja desde o furacão até à água que se escoa num ralo de um lavatório, tudo gira no sentido anti-horário no H. Norte e sentido horário no H. Sul.
> Isto dáva-se na geografia do 11º ou 12º ano? Já não me recordo.



Eu até falo disso já no 7º


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 22:44)

Dan disse:


> Eu até falo disso já no 7º



E faz muito bem, não sei se faz parte do curriculo, mas ainda que faça, a maneira como um professor expõe esta e outras matérias, pode ser decisivo no interesse posterior dos alunos pelas áreas das ciências.


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 22:58)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ou seja desde o furacão até à água que se escoa num ralo de um lavatório, tudo gira no sentido anti-horário no H. Norte e sentido horário no H. Sul.



Isso não é bem assim Kim...o escoamento no ralo de um lavatório é tão pequeno que a força de coriolis não tem qualquer efeito..,é uma questão de fazer analise de escala nas equações do movimento...


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 23:05)

dj_alex disse:


> Isso não é bem assim Kim...o escoamento no ralo de um lavatório é tão pequeno que a força de coriolis não tem qualquer efeito..,é uma questão de fazer analise de escala nas equações do movimento...



Por acaso tem, repara na tendência da água ao escorrer, tende sempre a rodar (ainda que ligeiramente) no sentido anti-horario, e quem fala no lavatório fala em tanques e outros de maiores dimensões onde este é mais significativo e visível. No lavatório se forçares a água a uma rotação horário por e simplesmente esta deixa de fazer rotação, ao contrário a rotação intensifica-se e é visivel o ralo ao centro. 
Mas que esse efeito existe, existe...


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 23:17)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Por acaso tem, repara na tendência da água ao escorrer, tende sempre a rodar (ainda que ligeiramente) no sentido anti-horario, e quem fala no lavatório fala em tanques e outros de maiores dimensões onde este é mais significativo e visível. No lavatório se forçares a água a uma rotação horário por e simplesmente esta deixa de fazer rotação, ao contrário a rotação intensifica-se e é visivel o ralo ao centro.
> Mas que esse efeito existe, existe...




Não tem ..nem faz diferença nenhuma.... da mesma maneira que ao atirares uma bola em linha recta ela não vai desviar para a direita...Por isso...


----------



## Rog (21 Out 2006 às 23:26)

dj_alex disse:


> Não tem ..nem faz diferença nenhuma.... da mesma maneira que ao atirares uma bola em linha recta ela não vai desviar para a direita...Por isso...



Será... Numa bola medir a precisão do trajecto não é tão fácil... 
Na guerra esta pequena correcção é feita para enviar mísseis...
Certezas quem as tem, para efeitos mas pequenos... mas penso que esse efeito existe mesmo que ligeiro seja ou não tão evidente. 

Um à parte - Brevemente te ocorrerá algo parecido ao "Dejá vù", claro que real - falo na repetição do tópico 1000


----------



## dj_alex (21 Out 2006 às 23:55)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Será... Numa bola medir a precisão do trajecto não é tão fácil...
> Na guerra esta pequena correcção é feita para enviar mísseis...
> Certezas quem as tem, para efeitos mas pequenos... mas penso que esse efeito existe mesmo que ligeiro seja ou não tão evidente.
> 
> Um à parte - Brevemente te ocorrerá algo parecido ao "Dejá vù", claro que real - falo na repetição do tópico 1000



Acredita    Quanto aos misseis a história é bem diferente já que eles se deslocam a grande velocidade, logo vais ter o efeito de coriolis...!!! Aqui fica a explicação fisica do assunto...Espero que com esta explicação fiques mais convencido   

http://www.projetoockham.org/boatos/coriolis/Acerca de um mito.pdf


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2006 às 00:06)

dj_alex disse:


> Acredita    Quanto aos misseis a história é bem diferente já que eles se deslocam a grande velocidade, logo vais ter o efeito de coriolis...!!! Aqui fica a explicação fisica do assunto...Espero que com esta explicação fiques mais convencido
> 
> http://www.projetoockham.org/boatos/coriolis/Acerca de um mito.pdf



Estamos sempre a aprender... às vezes os olhos nos mostram o que esperamos ver, mesmo que tal não tenha ocorrido, ou tenha ocorrido por razões diferentes...
Parabéns pelos 1000 comts


----------



## dj_alex (22 Out 2006 às 00:27)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Estamos sempre a aprender... às vezes os olhos nos mostram o que esperamos ver, mesmo que tal não tenha ocorrido, ou tenha ocorrido por razões diferentes...
> Parabéns pelos 1000 comts



É daqueles mitos da meteorologia...há outro que também se pode discutir aqui...mas amanha eu digo qual é..que agora vou xonar

Hasta


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 05:12)

Então é assim, 
Após o interessante artigo que o amigo e mestre Alex  nos expôs, e não nos esquecendo da sua intervenção tendenciosa, para "ofuscar" esta Lei de Coriolis, mexendo a égua num sentido predeterminado (recordo que o que faziam nas experiências era imprimirem-lhe uma *rotação artificial*) podemos chegar à triste conclusão de que a intervenção humana sempre gera alterações antinaturais. 
Querem exemplos? Toda a gente conhece a lei da gravidade ou Lei da Gravitação Universal de Isaac Newton, o que ela nos diz é fácil de verificar, basta largar-mos qualquer objecto e este cairá para o solo terrestre, ou seja é atraído pela massa deste. Por esta lógica, da intervenção tendenciosa pela parte do experimentador, os aviões contradizem tal lei!? Ou então se lançar-mos um determinado objecto com força suficiente este subirá e sairá da órbita terrestre e nunca mais o veremos cair. O mesmo se passa nesta experiência "amanhada". A verdade no fim é apenas uma, esta Lei existe e comprova-se, basta ver-mos as imagens de satélite! Num ralo é mais difícil de verificar, simplesmente porque existem intervenção de outros factores, sejam alteração propositada pelo homem, sejam factores como a forma do recipiente, correntes de ar, turbulências da própria água, etc.

Façam a seguinte experiência:
Pegamos uma bacia perfeitamente redonda (simetricamente perfeita) e fazemos um pequeno furo no seu centro. Depois tapamos o buraco do lado de baixo da bacia e a enchemos de água. Em seguida, deixamo-la num lugar onde não seja atingida pelo vento durante alguns dias para assegurar-nos de que não existe nenhum tipo de movimento na água. 
Feito isto, abrimos o buraco e esperamos. Como fizemos um buraco muito pequeno, dado que a força de Coriolis é muito pequena, toda a massa de água demorará a acelerar, mas finalmente veremos como a água gira no sentido anti-horário se estivermos no Hemisfério Norte e no sentido horário se estivermos no Hemisfério Sul.

Esta sim é uma experiência real e válida. Qual o calcanhar de Aquiles da mesma!? Que seja feito um buraco bem pequeno. Porquê? Porque a Força de Coriolis é muito pequena. Ela depende directamente da velocidade angular da Terra em torno de seu eixo, o que lhe dá uma velocidade de, apenas, 1 volta por dia. 

E esta é a verdade, demos-lhe os floreados que quisermos, ao final tudo é retórica ambígua vazia na sua essência, que apenas serve para confundir os mais incautos.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Out 2006 às 09:51)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Esta sim é uma experiência real e válida. Qual o calcanhar de Aquiles da mesma!? Que seja feito um buraco bem pequeno. Porquê? Porque a Força de Coriolis é muito pequena. Ela depende directamente da velocidade angular da Terra em torno de seu eixo, o que lhe dá uma velocidade de, apenas, 1 volta por dia.



Bem pequeno mesmo....mas mesmo....  coisa que me parece impossivel


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 13:14)

dj_alex disse:


> Bem pequeno mesmo....mas mesmo....  coisa que me parece impossivel



Sabias que a Lua tem influência até na água de um copo? E tb é tão pequena, que a não ser com medições de precião, ela parece inexistente. No entanto elas existem... Ou também dúvidas?


----------



## dj_alex (22 Out 2006 às 13:26)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Sabias que a Lua tem influência até na água de um copo? E tb é tão pequena, que a não ser com medições de precião, ela parece inexistente. No entanto elas existem... Ou também dúvidas?



Nops...mas essa experencia que tu dizeste parece-me ser impossivel de realizar..só isso..


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 14:25)

dj_alex disse:


> Não tem ..nem faz diferença nenhuma.... da mesma maneira que ao atirares uma bola em linha recta ela não vai desviar para a direita...Por isso...



Exacto. Também tenho essa ideia.... a força de Coriolis não se aplica no sentido de rotação de escoamento da água.

http://www.projetoockham.org/boatos_coriolis_1.html


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Out 2006 às 16:17)

Minho disse:


> Exacto. Também tenho essa ideia.... a força de Coriolis não se aplica no sentido de rotação de escoamento da água.
> 
> http://www.projetoockham.org/boatos_coriolis_1.html



Tenho pena que pensem assim. Porque uma Lei Física, não se aplica só nalgumas escalas, ela se é lei aplica-se desde o infinitesimal até ao mesocósmico! Lá que seja mais fácil de ser _interferida_, por outros fenómenos, em determinada escala é outra questão, agora que ela existe é claro que sim.

Quanto a esse projecto ockham, já reparei que são do tipo cepticistas-materialistas invertebrados. Será esse o espírito correcto da ciência!? Não é esse caminho que segue a ciência de ponta, a ciência quântica!  

E no fundo nem é meu propósito aclarar o fenómeno num ralo de um lavatório , mas sim apenas afirmar que ele existe e é devido a ele que os furacões têm um determindado sentido:
Anti-horário no H.Norte
Horário no H. Sul.

Ou também aqui há dúvidas?  
Acho que o Alex ainda tem alguma resitência a isto hehehe.


----------



## Zoelae (22 Out 2006 às 17:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Em seguida, deixamo-la num lugar onde não seja atingida pelo vento durante alguns dias para assegurar-nos de que não existe nenhum tipo de movimento na água.



O meu cepticismo tb nao me leva a acreditar mto nisso. Com excepção do 0 absoluto, as moléculas de agua apresentam sempre movimento aleatório, será k depois de vários dias não haverá força residual centrípeta que impulsione algumas moléculas, e k estas influenciem outras  a tomarem o mesmo movimento k tinham tomado todas na primeira vez k abriste o tal buraquinho k falavas


----------



## Rog (22 Out 2006 às 17:22)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tenho pena que pensem assim. Porque uma Lei Física, não se aplica só nalgumas escalas, ela se é lei aplica-se desde o infinitesimal até ao mesocósmico! Lá que seja mais fácil de ser _interferida_, por outros fenómenos, em determinada escala é outra questão, agora que ela existe é claro que sim.
> 
> Quanto a esse projecto ockham, já reparei que são do tipo cepticistas-materialistas invertebrados. Será esse o espírito correcto da ciência!? Não é esse caminho que segue a ciência de ponta, a ciência quântica!
> 
> ...



Falta aqui a teoria unificadora que ligue gravidade, electromagnetismo, força forte e força fraca. Albert Einstein deu o primeiro passo com a E=mc2, ligando a massa a energia concentrada, e acredito que na altura isto foi mais que um choque... 
Desde a força que mantem os atomos unidos, à força que mantem os planetas à volta do sol, o príncipio deverá ser o mesmo. (embora actualmente acredite-se que os atomos estam unidos por uma força forte, de curto alcance, um pouco incompatível com a lei da gravidade que actua ao longo alcance).


----------



## Minho (22 Out 2006 às 18:59)

Zoelae disse:


> O meu cepticismo tb nao me leva a acreditar mto nisso. Com excepção do 0 absoluto, as moléculas de agua apresentam sempre movimento aleatório, será k depois de vários dias não haverá força residual centrípeta que impulsione algumas moléculas, e k estas influenciem outras  a tomarem o mesmo movimento k tinham tomado todas na primeira vez k abriste o tal buraquinho k falavas



Mas a força de Coriolis só se manifesta no momento em que as particulas iniciem  as seu trajecto da periferia para o ralo. Não há força de Coriolis antes. Se houvessem em estado de repouso particulas que se diregissem para o ralo o inverso também aconteceria por isso não há um movimento uniforme nas particulas quando o liquido está em repouso....


----------



## dj_alex (22 Out 2006 às 21:27)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Tenho pena que pensem assim. Porque uma Lei Física, não se aplica só nalgumas escalas, ela se é lei aplica-se desde o infinitesimal até ao mesocósmico! Lá que seja mais fácil de ser _interferida_, por outros fenómenos, em determinada escala é outra questão, agora que ela existe é claro que sim.
> 
> Quanto a esse projecto ockham, já reparei que são do tipo cepticistas-materialistas invertebrados. Será esse o espírito correcto da ciência!? Não é esse caminho que segue a ciência de ponta, a ciência quântica!
> 
> ...



O que queria apenas indicar ontem, é que a água no ralo ir no sentido horário, ou no sentido anti-horário não tem nada a ver com a força de coriolis!!!

Da mesma maneira que se o gelo que está no artico (i.e. o que está a boiar no mar) descongelar todo, não vai afectar a altura dos oceanos...pelo menos directamente


----------



## LUPER (22 Out 2006 às 22:36)

dj_alex disse:


> O que queria apenas indicar ontem, é que a água no ralo ir no sentido horário, ou no sentido anti-horário não tem nada a ver com a força de coriolis!!!
> 
> Da mesma maneira que se o gelo que está no artico (i.e. o que está a boiar no mar) descongelar todo, não vai afectar a altura dos oceanos...pelo menos directamente



Em principio só iria diminuir a altura dos oceanos, caso a profundidade do mesmo seja muito maior que a sua altura, que é o caso


----------



## Zoelae (23 Out 2006 às 00:20)

LUPER disse:


> Em principio só iria diminuir a altura dos oceanos, caso a profundidade do mesmo seja muito maior que a sua altura, que é o caso



Se desaparecer, o aquecimento global intensificar-se-á pois menor quantidade de radiação transmitida de volta para o espaço, sendo antes absorvida......a Tª da água do mar aumentaria e a densidade desta seria menor, como consequencia aumentaria o volume total de agua na Terra (embora a massa se mantenha constante como é obvio) e o nível do mar então iria aumentaaaaar


----------



## Brigantia (30 Abr 2008 às 19:38)

Para complementar este tópico coloco aqui alguns vídeos de tornados que achei interessantes














Fica aqui um belo exemplar de uma supercélula


E aqui duas trombas marinhas



Dust Devils


Deixo aqui ainda alguns capítulos da série Storm Chasers do *Discovery Channel*









PS: Lanço o desafio a todos para fazerem o mesmo e colocarem aqui os vídeos que achem interessantes e que guardam nos computadores...


----------



## Dan (30 Abr 2008 às 22:27)

Vídeos espectaculares


----------



## Gilmet (30 Abr 2008 às 23:06)

Videos Impressionantes!!
Boa pesquisa!


----------



## miguel (30 Abr 2008 às 23:38)

Muito bom! o ano passado vi no algarve uma Dust Devils mesmo linda pena n ter maquina na altura a mão


----------



## Brigantia (5 Ago 2009 às 15:23)

Para ajudar a completar este tópico coloco mais alguns link’s com muita informação sobre tornados.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Fujita_Scale

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fujita_scale

http://www.spc.noaa.gov/faq/tornado/

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tornado

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Escala_Fujita

http://www.tiemposevero.es/ver-reportaje.php?id=96

http://www.tornadoproject.com/fscale/fscale.htm

*Lista dos F5/EF5 desde 1950:*
http://www.spc.noaa.gov/faq/tornado/f5torns.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/america/devastador-tornado-ef5-em-parkersburg-eua-25-maio-2008-a-2250.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/america/tornado-ef5-de-greensburg-no-kansas_2007-05-04-a-1023.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1999_Oklahoma_tornado_outbreak

*Tornados em Portugal:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/tornados-em-portugal-780.html





Deixo aqui ainda as várias séries sobe tornados e Storm Chasing de várias TV’s :

*National Geographic: Tornado's*









*Travel Channel's Tornado Alley*








*Tornado  Alley*





*Tornado in Oklahoma Tv Record BBC*



*Dust Devil Blows Away Campsite - Wildest Dreams - BBC One*



*Discovery Channel's The Science of Storm Chasing*









*Discovery Channel's STORMCHASERS*

*Episódio 1*








*Episódio 2*







*Episódio 3*







*Episódio 4*







*Episódio 5*







*Episódio 6*







*Episódio 7*







*Episódio 8*


----------

